# Hauntcast Season 5 Discount updates



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Hauntcast Discount and prize updates -

Discounts:
Skeleton Store - 30% , you can order directly through them with discount code which is on the Discount Code page. 
Woodloom - 20%
MiniSpot Light - 20%
HauntPay is 20% plus all kinds of additional discounts
DC Props - 20% good until 4/30 then 13%
Skulltronix - $100 off single skull and 15% off 2 or more, 20% off BoC
Asylum Coffin - 20%
Juneau Studios - 20%
Skull Shoppe Skulls - 20%

View the entire list, http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/vendor-discounts/

Prizes:
May - Dapper Cadaver Joe arms: $95 value & Asylum Coffin - 2 hearth coffins: $130 value
June - Altered Flesh silicon Mask & Master Fog 2 $50 gift cards
July - CFX Silicone mask
August - Hauntpay 3 Equinox M4230 wireless terminals $599 value & Master Fog 2 $50 gift cards

More details to come!

Subscribe now and qualify for these amazing prizes and take advantage of these discounts, http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/


----------

